# 22 year old dating 18 year olds?



## VaticanWarlock (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to be a 22 year old freshmen next year... Do you think my age will effect my dating?


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel like most people you meet won't be asking your age when you first meet them anyway (not that you should hide it haha). I'm sure you'll meet people who don't care. It's only going to be weird if you make it weird.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

It shouldn't matter, though there might be a maturity gap. I dated an 18-year-old when I was 21.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

It's pretty much the same thing. Don't worry about it. And it's not like there's only going to be 18 year old freshmen!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Once you get to college age doesn't matter. You're not too far apart anyways. When she's 24, you'll be 28, and it'll seem pretty normal.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It don't matter! Make sure they are legal


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Nobody in college is going to know that you're 22 and not 18 unless you tell them. Nobody ever guessed that I was older.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Everything is about age in Korea and it doesn't affect dating here, so i'm sure it won't affect you where you're at. Don't worry =]


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're into a younger partner, you won't have any problems. 
Seriously, though, people usually go into college thinking that they're going to be the oldest one there. You're 22! I've taken classes with 60 year olds and I don't go to a CCollege or a commuter school... 
I've also taken classes with Seniors who're taking 100-level classes because it's required, so there will probably always be someone there around your same age or older.

Finally, it's only 4 years. It would've definitely been inappropriate when she/he was 14 and you 18, but I'd say 18-24 year olds are in the same maturity level, give or take.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Its not that big of an age gap.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Why do you assume you'll only be dating 18 year olds? :con
Even if you were it's not that big of an age difference.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

In Crime ad Punishment, my favourite book by dostoievsky thus far, Raskolnikov the hero was supposedly 23, played by a 30 year old in the movie adaptation. He fell in love with an 18 year old prostitute. Nothing separated them. My view, it's not the outside that counts it's the strands you share. I'll probably be your age or older by the time I get to uni, it is a problem for me too, though not the dating side. I couldn't care less for that. I feel I'll have missed the chance to have spoken to people with similar thoughts to me, or at least to have known they never existed. Then again, there are other universities.... Or perhaps someone with precisely the same experiences held back by the same time, you never know. It always leaves me wondering.... When you're like me and you believe you have a fight on your hands for freedom, to see such providence ahead of you is something I think about a lot. It seems EVERYTHING comes down to a feeling in your chest and being absolutely honest with it which is why I don't think about the future and end, or today and end. All of it martials itself into that feeling, that never ends, or an instance that loses or reminds them of themselves, which is why I only care who feels and who doesn't, how they feel and why. That extends itself to all issues. In the end it doesn't matter what you believe to me, so long as it's strong. I don't care how soundly some would martial a study in robotics, it dosn't interest me at all. In the end that study of robotics belongs to you or it doesn't. I couldn't teach myself to live like that, and that is what life will give me If I'm not careful.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was 22 and my girlfriend was 19 when we got together (we've been together for a year). Prepare for a bit of drama due to maturity differences, but otherwise, you should be fine.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

When I was at University I met a girl who was a running start student who was only 17
It's not safe to assume someone is at least 18 because they are going to university
It's not even safe to assume someone is 21 if you meet them in a bar/club.


----------

